# Conexant hsflinmodem and kernel 2.6.0-test4

## klarnox

Has anyone gotten the conexant linmodem drivers to compile while running 2.6.0-test4?  When I run hsfconfig I get through the questions but it errors out  with the following message:

```
WARNING: missing file /lib/modules/2.6.0-test4/build/include/modversions.h

The cause of this problem is usually a missing or misconfigured kernel source tree (and sometimes an incorrect directory or symbolic link).
```

Well I checked out that dir and there are all kinds of files there, but the message is correct there is no modversions.h

I haven't seen any other posts on this problem yet.

----------

## Hypnos

If you check out the HSF modem list, the maintainer is going to take his sweet time getting the driver ready for 2.6.

----------

## Paper

Now the driver is ready, supporting also v2.6 and preemptible kernels ... but it's no more free. You got to pay for a license.

Nice surprise, don't you think?

Paper

----------

## Hypnos

 *Paper wrote:*   

> Now the driver is ready, supporting also v2.6 and preemptible kernels ... but it's no more free. You got to pay for a license.
> 
> Nice surprise, don't you think?

 

Here's the link:

http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/free/downloads.php

What this means that the vendor, Conexant, is not providing funds, so the developer must rely on community funding.  I would have preferred an escrow model (cf. Blender), but Conexant is the bad guy here.

That blows ... this means I'll have to get my Thinkpad earlier than planned!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nermal

 *klarnox wrote:*   

> Has anyone gotten the conexant linmodem drivers to compile while running 2.6.0-test4?  When I run hsfconfig I get through the questions but it errors out  with the following message:
> 
> ```
> WARNING: missing file /lib/modules/2.6.0-test4/build/include/modversions.h
> 
> ...

 

Have you ran a "make" on that kernel tree yet to generate the modversions stuff ?

----------

## drakos7

modversions.h is apparently not used in the new 2.5/2.6 kernel series. doing "touch modversions.h" does not help either. The best you can do right now is grab the free drivers from linuxant.com.

----------

## klarnox

Yeah, I'll try out the free drivers and if they work well I'll probably buy the fully functional version.  I'm willing to support a company that is willing to create drivers for my hardware when the manufacturer won't...  however I will not be willing to buy hardware from Conexant in the future.

----------

## niord

They as in linuxant.com just upgraded their drivers on the 8th of Sept. and they work very well. Their old drivers did not work in my laptop but the new ones are very good. It even gets the connection sound coming out of my speakers.

They obviously know what they're doing.

----------

## st. anger

well, i just tried the drivers with 2.6-test6 and i couldnt get them to compile (the full version).

my modem is the last thing i would need to get working before i switch completely to 2.6.

would it be possible to use the compiled modules from my 2.4 kernel or the binary packages from linuxant with 2.6?

----------

## dol-sen

In another thread in this forum, Linuxant.com had to buy a lisence from conexant as they were unable to work it out properly without the proper specs and docs.   So now they have to charge for the new driver versions.  At least they are now available.   Now if we can pressure the hardware makers to include them with their equip. then Linuxant can make good and we will benifit from working hardware.   I think that I'll be sending off an email  to Sony about providing the driver for their laptops (my new vio), (yeah I know, fat chance they'll buy it for me.  But if we don't put pressure on them, they never will)

----------

## klarnox

 *st. anger wrote:*   

> well, i just tried the drivers with 2.6-test6 and i couldnt get them to compile (the full version).
> 
> my modem is the last thing i would need to get working before i switch completely to 2.6.
> 
> would it be possible to use the compiled modules from my 2.4 kernel or the binary packages from linuxant with 2.6?

 

I've had the same problem with 2.6-test6, however I didn't have any problems with 2.6-test5.

The Linuxant mailing list seems to be a good place to get answers.  The developer(s) usually respond fairly quickly to support questions.

----------

## st. anger

thanks, ill try out test5 then.

----------

